# New Assault Weapons Ban Bill



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The switch from the 2 characteristic to a 1 characteristic test is kind of scary... there are alot of rugar 10/22's and remington 870's and other firearms that will fall under this now (collapsable stock for example). If you have an existing AR you will have to be registered, photographed and fingerprinted to keep it. My dads custom built bolt action .25-06 hunting rifle will now be classified as an assault weapon due to a thumbhole grip.

http://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/ ... lt-weapons



> Following is a summary of the 2013 legislation:
> 
> Bans the sale, transfer, importation, or manufacturing of:
> 
> ...


-DallanC


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Chip, Chip, Chip!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> People with guns telling us we can't have guns....
> 
> Just doesn't seem right...


http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/g ... n-3404549/


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Everyone needs to contact their federal elected officials and tell them to oppose this bill.


The right of the people to keep and bear arms SHALL NOT be infringed.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

They always use the shotgun effect to give themselves plenty of room to negotiate and still achieve what they really want. I wouldn't worry about your 25-06 bolt action with the thumbhole stock. I can see the 10-22 having some issues if certain add-ons were applied. It is all still very bad and I don't see any way around some sort of new legislation. We will all become less free than ever before because of the actions of the mentally ill and criminal elements of our society. What does it say when we are legalizing pot and banning firearms? Then again, we may all need pot to medicate ourselves after the reaming we are about to recieve with no lubrication.------SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder what the justification is behind thumbhole stocks? I have a bolt action rifle with a thumbhole... whats so scary about that?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I wonder what the justification is behind thumbhole stocks? I have a bolt action rifle with a thumbhole... whats so scary about that?


What's scary about a bayonet lug? What about a flash suppressor? It's just another ridiculous thing some jackass came up with to make us all safe..... :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Never compromise, it only leads to trouble down the road. Contact your elected leaders and let them know that the people are tired of the constant assualt on our rights.

I don't see this bill ever getting thru especially as written, those jackasses can't pass ****


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Never compromise, it only leads to trouble down the road. Contact your elected leaders and let them know that the people are tired of the constant assualt on our rights.
> 
> I don't see this bill ever getting thru especially as written, those jackasses can't pass ****


Exactly Mojo1 !!

Do not compromise our 2nd by allowing _'some'_ guns to be banned !


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Im so pissed off I can hardly take it!! And to think there are morons on this site that agree with/think its okay :evil: 

I can tell you this much....SHIZ IS GETTIN REAL!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Registered under the NFA!!! Now that's a joke! It already takes 6+ months to get an NFA stamp, just imagine adding millions of weapons to that pile! It would take decades to get anything done!

Those chumps it Washington just don't get it. Stinking libs. Heck I used to think all the petitions that used to go around to secede from the union were a little off based, but now they are starting to make some sense!

Why don't we pass a law that requires every adult to take a gun safety/handling class, and then give them an option to buy a gun, or pay an additional tax if they don't want to own a gun, as they would be the ones adding burden to the law enforcement agencies.

Knee jerk reactions don't work. The Prez is having wet dreams over taking away our guns! It's always been in his mind, and he is using this horrible tragedy to ram this crap down our throats!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Where is the list of specifically named firearms?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Compromising time and again is what got this county to the point where it is today. The tail shouldn't wag the dog


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is an interesting article on KSL you may or may not have seen.......... just wish lawmakers kept things in perspective !!

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=229570 ... featured-3


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Ill give up my large capacity clip fed firearms when the Government does. After all, the 2nd Amendment was put in place to protect us from the likes of Obama and his clowns.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This reminds me a lot of the Depression era "stimulus" plan that was, by all factual accounts, an absolute failure and those who give the not so factual version believe that the only failure was that it was not large enough, so in 2008 they they pass record size setting legislation and push debt through the ceiling with results nowhere near what was promised. This appears to be nothing more than repeating history, the complete failure of studying history. They are hope to pass record breaking legislation in record breaking time to not allow any real discussion occur and simply have knee jerk reactions rule the procedures and eliminate any common sense be injected...it just makes me want to puke! If this is like the Dodd Frank Act (knee jerk reaction to banking fiasco created by the govt) they will throw it all at the wall (more than the reasonably expect to get passed), so that they can claim they have compromised and tried to reach across the isle...


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

http://www.nraila.org/legislation/feder ... -bill.aspx


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is a fun one for you

http://m.theatlantic.com/business/a...orce-owners-to-buy-insurance-for-them/266648/


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I wonder what the justification is behind thumbhole stocks? I have a bolt action rifle with a thumbhole... whats so scary about that?


You can kill someone with the hole!



Fowlmouth said:


> What's scary about a bayonet lug? What about a flash suppressor? It's just another ridiculous thing some jackass came up with to make us all safe..... :roll: :roll:


Goes to show they know nothing about guns. They call an assault weapon anything that is black, and looks dangerous or intimidating.



Mojo1 said:


> Never compromise, it only leads to trouble down the road. Contact your elected leaders and let them know that the people are tired of the constant assualt on our rights.
> 
> I don't see this bill ever getting thru especially as written, those jackasses can't pass ****


I agree we should not compromise. However, as stated before they are going to the extreme to allow for negotiation room. Negs will soften the blow but they still will get what they want.



Theekillerbee said:


> ... Why don't we pass a law that requires every adult to take a gun safety/handling class, and then give them an option to buy a gun, or pay an additional tax if they don't want to own a gun, as they would be the ones adding burden to the law enforcement agencies....


I understand your frustration and share your passion but you are starting to think like them when you come up with these ideas. More laws, requiring this and that will not work. We need less government not more.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Her is a fun one for you
> 
> http://m.theatlantic.com/business/a...orce-owners-to-buy-insurance-for-them/266648/


This is crazy. This idea is not a new one. Instead of banning something you just regulate it out of existence. From the article...


> The thinking is that insurance would make gun ownership more expensive and a hassle, which would discourage some people from buying weapons, or at least from acquiring huge arsenals.


Next thing you know they are going to make us buy free speech insurance in case we offend anyone with what we say. Like the Australian radio hosts that got fired for a prank after the person pranked killed herself. Oh wait this next part will open the door and set precedence for exactly that....


> Forbes contributor John Wasik argues that the idea should be taken a step further, by making gun owners liable for any accidents or violent crimes committed with a weapon they own, even if they weren't directly involved. So if you don't keep your gun under lock and key, and somebody gets a hold of it and commits a crime, you'd be on the hook.


Simply ridiculous.


----------

